# Crash at OpenCL detection



## SZSSZS (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,

Earlier today I reverted from the AMD Catalyst Display Driver 13.2, to 13.1.

Immediately afterwards I noticed this error:

"During previous startup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection. Please updat your OpenCL and graphic drivers. Would you like to re-enable OpenCL detection?"

If I choose Yes,

"ATI OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL detection. Uninstall the AMD Stream SDK/Open CL driver to re-enable this functionality."

At that point I uninstalled the AMD drivers, used driver sweeper, and reinstalled 13.1.
The problem persisted.


I read on this forum that the problem relates to faulty intel integrated graphics drivers. So I enabled my igpu in the bios and updated the drivers to (15.28.12.64.2932), though the error remained. 


Despite receiving the error, GPU-Z opens fine. I was just wondering if there was an actual problem with my driver installation, either Intel or AMD.

Appreciate any help you can offer.
Thanks


i5 3570k
AMD  HD 7870
Win 7 64 bit


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2013)

I added special code to detect the crash during OpenCl detection because this seems to be happening quite frequently and GPU-Z can not avoid the crash.

Try uninstalling the intel vga drivers to see if that helps


----------



## SZSSZS (Jan 31, 2013)

I uninstalled the intel vga drivers, but the error still persists. 

Originally, I don't think the drivers were ever installed. When I first enabled the igpu, windows detected new hardware and attempted to automatically install drivers.

(Thanks for the quick reply, by the way)


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2013)

can you try running any other opencl application? gpu-z uses nothing but 100% standards compliant opencl calls, so if it has issues, other apps should have them too


----------



## SZSSZS (Jan 31, 2013)

I uninstalled the AMD drivers, and simply chose to reinstall 13.2.

This seems to have stopped the error from appearing. OpenCL is now checked in GPU-Z. 
Could it have just been an installation issue then?

Once again I appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2013)

Could be everything, hard to say.

Does anyone else have issues with OpenCl detection on Catalyst 13.1 ?


----------



## SZSSZS (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I used 13.1 for quite some time and never experienced the issue. Haven't been able to find any mention of the problem with 13.2 either.


----------



## Brandkanne (Mar 7, 2013)

*Same problem*

Hi,

I have the same problem with my HD5850 and HD4250(IGP).
It started with updating on CCC 13.1, remains under CCC 13.2beta and happens with Windows 7 and Windows 8. I tried the last three Versions of GPU-Z (0.6.6-0.6.8), installed and uninstalled the drivers and gpu-z for several times, but the Problem still exists.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

you need to update your _intel_ vga driver, or just uninstall it


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Could be everything, hard to say.
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with OpenCl detection on Catalyst 13.1 ?



yes, but it seems to be after installing 13.2 that this began. If I now go back to any earlier driver, I will get those messages that GPU-Z detected an issue with OpenCL, and disabled detection. It doesn't actually affect GPU-Z itself, it seems. I just figured it was a driver issue. Since new driver doesn't use CAPs, I figured that was part of the cause, the OpenCL libraries, maybe? NOt like I understand that crap.

Everything appears to work fine, however.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> yes, but it seems to be after installing 13.2 that this began. If I now go back to any earlier driver, I will get those messages that GPU-Z detected an issue with OpenCL, and disabled detection. It doesn't actually affect GPU-Z itself, it seems. I just figured it was a driver issue. Since new driver doesn't use CAPs, I figured that was part of the cause, the OpenCL libraries, maybe? NOt like I understand that crap.
> 
> Everything appears to work fine, however.



you are saying you start gpuz, it starts fine, runs fine, you close it, start it again, and it complains about opencl failure?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> you are saying you start gpuz, it starts fine, runs fine, you close it, start it again, and it complains about opencl failure?



No.

OK, so, clean OS install, install 12.11, run GPU-Z, works fine

Install 13.2 run GPU-Z, everything is fine.

Uninstall 13.2, delete registry keys, user data folders, etc, reboot. install 13.1.

Run GPU-Z, GPU-Z on start notes that OpenCL is corrupt, so it notifies you it is disabling OPenCL detection. Then when GPU-Z splash screen leaves, it tells you that it turned off OpenCL, and would you like to re-enable(I think it says for next boot, going off of memory here). I always select "yes".

Start GPU-Z again, GPU-Z runs fine, same pop-ups are shown at same intervals.

Uninstall 13.1, go back to 13.2, GPU-Z works fine, no pop-ups.

install 13.2, then go back to 13.1, and you'll see it.

Win8 here, BTW. Dunno if that matters.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

Which message?

1) Intel OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL detection 
2) During previous startup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection
3) ATI OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL detection

OpenCL = broken in many ways


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Which message?
> 
> 1) Intel OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL detection
> 2) During previous startup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection
> ...



Ah.  Give me a few minutes to re-install and I'll give ya a screencap. It's easily repeated.

EDIT:

First:







Then:






tried the re-install idea offered, didn't work, too.


----------



## Brandkanne (Mar 7, 2013)

Uninstalling the ATI Stream SDK stops this error, but i'm not very happy about uninstalling it.
Do i have any benefits from using the ATI Stream SDK and/or OpenCL ? Is their a way to install OpenCL without the SDK. I'm no software-engineer.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

ok, the second screenshot is a bug, it should keep showing the first message.

can you try starting any random opencl app on that system? does it work?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2013)

HA!


Whut uses OpenCL?

Oh, Tomb Raider's Tress FX...or no?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

gpu caps viewer has some opencl tests i think


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> gpu caps viewer has some opencl tests i think



It does, I forgot I got that installed....it does this on starting it up:






Something in the beta is screwing it up, IMHO. Probably why they released the uninstaller at the same time. However, the uninstaller screws up Win8 too much for me to use it. I hope I don't need an OS re-install. 

Again, going back to the 13.2 betas "fix" the problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

the same would happen in gpuz, except i added some magic code to catch that problem 

so opencl is not working on your system, not a gpuz issue


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2013)

tried to update it from 6.7 to 6.8 it couldnt find it on the C:/ drive when its there XD

started to use the install cuz got tired of the OpenCL detection error


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2013)

DOM said:


> tried to update it from 6.7 to 6.8 it couldnt find it on the C:/ drive when its there XD
> 
> started to use the install cuz got tired of the OpenCL detection error



i dont understand


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> i dont understand


I also was getting that error 

Today it asked to update so I did and I had it installed on c drive then it said it failed cuz it could not location the exe but it was there


----------



## Lubna (Mar 8, 2013)

I had the same error with a Radeon HD 5870 and Catalyst 13.1
I did a restore factory settings in ccc and problem solved


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2013)

I had this error and found that using the AMD uninstall utility and reinstalling 13.1 or .2 solved the problem.... For some reason there's a problem when installing the SDK instead of the APP sdk that comes with the drivers.... So the answer is USE the APP SDK that comes with the drivers if you use an HD 5,6,7xxx GPU and for HD2,3,4xxx GPUs you shouldn't be using CAT13.1 or .2 you can however get away with installing the 2.8 SDK


----------

